# 138 gls planted aquarium



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

well, I'm new in this forum, I'm from mexico city and this is my bigesst aquarium, I think this is not an aquascaping, is more like a showcase of plants

138 gls
3 hqix 150 wtts 1:12000k 1:10000k and 1:6500
many, many plants










criptocorine balansae









left side









rigth side










my discus dancing










I have 4 aquariums more, obviusly more little

comment's, sugesstions, cuestions are welcome

sorry for my english and the pics


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

bienvenidos y que lindo es tu aquario. Its nice to see a fellow chilango on this board. I grew up in the states but my family all live in D.F and I love and miss the city. But back to the tank, it certainly is beautiful...hope to have something like that one day.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice tank. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

Not aquascaping? I would even say it's very good aquascaping 
Nice tank, keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wofiguer (Jul 20, 2007)

Alfredo, nice tank. Congratulations. 

Can you show us the others tanks????


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

very good plants!beautyful tank!


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Carlos1583 said:


> bienvenidos y que lindo es tu aquario. Its nice to see a fellow chilango on this board. I grew up in the states but my family all live in D.F and I love and miss the city. But back to the tank, it certainly is beautiful...hope to have something like that one day.


thank you carlos, you're right  it's a beatifull city and I'm sure you have one like this o beterr soon


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Angie said:


> Nice tank. Thank you for sharing it.


thank you for take a time to see it and comment


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Calavera said:


> Not aquascaping? I would even say it's very good aquascaping
> Nice tank, keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.


I'm glad  that you like the tank, thank for your comment


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

wofiguer said:


> Alfredo, nice tank. Congratulations.
> 
> Can you show us the others tanks????


I have no camera for the moment, but I show you soon


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

user367 said:


> very good plants!beautyful tank!


thank you


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like your tank. You have done a beautiful job. It looks like a park! Wouldn't you love to go walking there?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! Your Discus are very nice too.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been to Alfredo's house and the pics don't make justice to his tank, it looks better "in person" lol. This friend of mine has a very good hand with plants and his RAOKs are very well known among our Mexican fellow hobbyists.

I like this tank a lot, the plants grow like mad. 

Hey Alfredo, we have to work on some photography settings/tricks to avoid the HQI's glowing, they make look the tank cloudy, but it is clearer than it seems.

Good Luck !


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

mAN THATS FANTASTIC U JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA , THANKS!


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I really like your tank. You have done a beautiful job. It looks like a park! Wouldn't you love to go walking there?


always whit my mind:-D


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

JanS said:


> Very nice! Your Discus are very nice too.


now I have another 5 discus and I hope some day they form couples


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

wow very nice tank


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Guillermo said:


> I have been to Alfredo's house and the pics don't make justice to his tank, it looks better "in person" lol. This friend of mine has a very good hand with plants and his RAOKs are very well known among our Mexican fellow hobbyists.
> 
> I like this tank a lot, the plants grow like mad.
> 
> ...


Hi Guillermo it,s a pleasure see you here too.

Im very bad for take fhotos, of course I need help, and you're right it's clearer than it seems.


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

thai said:


> wow very nice tank


thank's thai


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Alfredo, don't worry about your photography skills, they will improve with time like your plant keeping. 

Keep up the good work !


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

How many hrs a week do u give to that tank! must be time consuming!


----------



## Adolphus (Jan 13, 2008)

I love this set up very much. Natural and unpretentious.


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi cleek, some days I don't touch it, maybe 3 or 5 hours at week it's the time+


thanks adholpus


----------



## slowhand35 (Apr 13, 2007)

Great photos


----------



## fherpasten (Mar 12, 2008)

Que onda brother muy padre tu acuario pon fotos recientes y de los nuevos proyectos para que se den un kemon 


cuidate y saludos


----------

